# Supplemental Food for Millipedes



## mickiem (Aug 26, 2017)

I might have too much time on my hands...

About a month ago, I made a table chart and listed millipede species on the rows, i.e. Ivory, Gordos, AGB, etc.  I broke it into color morphs such as: Ivory, Ivory Ebony, _Narceus americanus_,  _Narceus americanus _'Tan' and so on.  In the columns, I listed the supplemental foods that I feed.  I am trying to feed all of the foods I listed before I repeat one; except apples and mushrooms which I feed a lot.  The day after I feed a new food, I put an uppercase 'X' when they eat the offered food, a lowercase 'x' when the eat a little but not with any gusto and a dash '-' when they don't seem to touch it.

After about 10 times that I rotate through all of the named foods, then I will make a list of favorite foods for each species.  So far I am learning that the color morphs don't have the same preference than the straight species has, which I found interesting and that AGB's eat pretty much everything.  Here are the foods I have on my list: apple, apricot, avocado, banana, cherry, corn, cucumber, melon, mushroom, peas, plum, potato, spinach, sweet potato, and zucchini.   Are there any foods your pedes like that are not on my list?  I will email my list or do a screenshot if you are interested.  PM me.

I plan to do the same thing with wood.  I am collecting different species of wood and am keeping them separate.  I plan to put a little pile of each wood in the enclosures.  So I will add a little pile of apple, for instance, and leave it in for a few days to see what they think of it.  I will mix each type into the substrate after a few days so there is only one isolated wood at a time.  I am trying to collect wood from different sources in various states of decay to have a variance.  Thoughts?

Yes, I am a GEEK - thank you for noticing.  But it keeps my hands busy so I don't dig through my substrate!

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## SlugPod (Aug 26, 2017)

@mickiem 

That's awesome. 

I've fed my pedes rice (both dry and cooked), which is always gone pretty quickly. 
Fish flakes they also seem to love, always gone very quickly. 

I have noticed my pedes seem to really love the Golden Trumpet Tree wood, it's very soft. I have one in my front yard so I can collect the branches and whatnot when it falls off. 
I also have oak leaves in abundance. 
I recently offered them some brown avocado leaves, which they have seemed to enjoy as well. 
They also really seem to enjoy Firebush leaves, which I collect from my yard. 

I only have Bumblebee and scarlet millipedes, however. (I just collected a few hundred scarlet's this morning).

I haven't offered much more (that I can think of off the top of my head, it's likely I have though). 
I do want to find and offer other things, there's a local park that has a lot of different trees and fallen wood.
Oak seems to be a favourite of my pedes, most likely because it's the most common hard wood where I live.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mickiem (Aug 26, 2017)

SlugPod said:


> @mickiem
> 
> That's awesome.
> 
> ...


Rice is an awesome idea.  I'll try that!


----------



## SlugPod (Aug 26, 2017)

mickiem said:


> Rice is an awesome idea. I'll try that!


They seemed to enjoy it more cooked, or at least it seemed to be gone faster when I cooked it. 
Most likely because it's softer in it's cooked form. 

I've thought about offering nutritional yeast occasionally to see if they'd enjoy that. 
I know people often feed springtails nutritional yeast (though they eat the mold that forms on it rather than the yeast, from what I've read). 
It might be a good suppliment for the pedes, not sure.


----------



## Marika (Aug 28, 2017)

My guys like nectarine and some of them eat strawberries.


----------



## mickiem (Aug 28, 2017)

Marika said:


> My guys like nectarine and some of them eat strawberries.


Thanks, Marika!  I'll add those to the list.


----------



## Marika (Aug 28, 2017)

I've also offered them mango and papaya, but can't remember if they liked them or not  I guess I should try them again...


----------



## Jp1776 (Aug 28, 2017)

What kind of rice do you use?


----------



## SlugPod (Aug 28, 2017)

Jp1776 said:


> What kind of rice do you use?


I have only used Jasmine rice thus far, but I'm sure any kind of rice would work.


----------



## Andee (Aug 28, 2017)

My little (not so little since I got her, I am pretty sure she's molted at least twice since I got her, can't wait for the next rain to go looking again) Julida sp. has had a sliver of zucchini and sweet potato that were of course loved. She likes certain types of greens as well. Usually what my isopods REALLY enjoy she does nibble at (though there's only one of her currently so she doesn't eat much on her own). She of course gets her mushrooms but I couldn't imagine that's special. She has some interesting fungus species growing in her enclosure that randomly seem to disappear in a few hours which I assume means she eat them. 

But supplemental foods that don't go over well with her are berries and stone fruit so far. She likes mushrooms, and root veggies. She definitely like's summer and winter squash. And I think one of her favorite greens is tuscan kale and mulberry leaves, she will occasionally nibble at carrot tops or celery leaves but she hasn't been up top a lot recently and has been pretty deep in a new chamber... so idk if she is molting or just because it's been warmer and drier that she is being careful. I make sure to mist twice a day currently and her top soil is moist, but I think I should drop some more moss in.


----------



## Marika (Aug 30, 2017)

I gave my pedes carrot slices yesterday and they're pretty much gone now.


----------



## mickiem (Aug 30, 2017)

Andee said:


> My little (not so little since I got her, I am pretty sure she's molted at least twice since I got her, can't wait for the next rain to go looking again) Julida sp. has had a sliver of zucchini and sweet potato that were of course loved. She likes certain types of greens as well. Usually what my isopods REALLY enjoy she does nibble at (though there's only one of her currently so she doesn't eat much on her own). She of course gets her mushrooms but I couldn't imagine that's special. She has some interesting fungus species growing in her enclosure that randomly seem to disappear in a few hours which I assume means she eat them.
> 
> But supplemental foods that don't go over well with her are berries and stone fruit so far. She likes mushrooms, and root veggies. She definitely like's summer and winter squash. And I think one of her favorite greens is tuscan kale and mulberry leaves, she will occasionally nibble at carrot tops or celery leaves but she hasn't been up top a lot recently and has been pretty deep in a new chamber... so idk if she is molting or just because it's been warmer and drier that she is being careful. I make sure to mist twice a day currently and her top soil is moist, but I think I should drop some more moss in.


Most of mine won't eat many greens. AGBs like spinach but they didn't eat romaine or kale. I'll try some of these other foods you mention. Which stone fruits have you tried?  Most of mine have eaten peaches and apricots. Oh, and plums!


----------



## mickiem (Aug 30, 2017)

Marika said:


> I gave my pedes carrot slices yesterday and they're pretty much gone now.


I will have to try carrots again. Most of mine won't eat them unless I steam them a little.


----------



## Andee (Aug 30, 2017)

Mine all eat carrots well, but in the original post it was about the julida or narceus americanus which I am now once again confused about which she is. She isn't hugely picky except when it comes to peaches and plums. She completely ignores them. 

I just got my Phillopine Blues in today, 5 beautiful (chubby babies) sadly however I did not take a picture in time before they burrowed. I will not be bothering them other than misting and feeding. I am trying to encourage them to come up with some food sprinkled with a bit of calcium powder. But it's up to the chub butts


----------



## mickiem (Aug 30, 2017)

Andee said:


> Mine all eat carrots well, but in the original post it was about the julida or narceus americanus which I am now once again confused about which she is. She isn't hugely picky except when it comes to peaches and plums. She completely ignores them.
> 
> I just got my Phillopine Blues in today, 5 beautiful (chubby babies) sadly however I did not take a picture in time before they burrowed. I will not be bothering them other than misting and feeding. I am trying to encourage them to come up with some food sprinkled with a bit of calcium powder. But it's up to the chub butts


If she is the little one you photographed in your hand, I thought she was a julid. N.americanus range isn't as far west as you, I'm pretty sure. 

Congrats on the blues!  I think they often molt simultaneously. I read that somewhere and mine sure follow suit.  That makes them easier to care for. 

No plums?!  Mine love plums. Go figure. But sometimes after mine have turned their nose up at a food, I try it again in a few months and they eat it. Maybe it was just the ripeness or something. Who knows. 

Have fun with your blues, hope they come up soon and talk to you.


----------



## Andee (Aug 30, 2017)

I thought she was a julida too, but I had put her up on Bug ID a while ago when we were still questioning stuff, and they moved her into N. Americanus section... it's weird


----------



## mickiem (Aug 30, 2017)

Andee said:


> I thought she was a julida too, but I had put her up on Bug ID a while ago when we were still questioning stuff, and they moved her into N. Americanus section... it's weird


Maybe the size wasn't obvious in the photo?  I have only seen tiny julids around here. N. americanus are pretty big and fairly thick.  One of their nicknames is American Giant Millipede or AGM. There are some good photos of N.americanus in a thread about millipedes found during the eclipse. Just a few threads back. Beautiful.


----------



## Andee (Aug 31, 2017)

Maybe.. she's definitely thin, not thick at all, and thinner than most N. Americanus I have seen around her size (since she they are usually very round and chubby) she is around 2 inches maybe a bit more or less. But she is super thin. She's growing nicely though, looks healthy and eating well. Will likely need to add some more soil or something in a couple months XD


----------



## mickiem (Aug 31, 2017)

It will be interesting to watch her grow.


----------



## Andee (Aug 31, 2017)

I agree, waiting for rain for finding her some companions has been annoying since I found her day after our random summer storm. Otherwise we are having the usual summer with no signs of moisture anywhere lol. But she eats enough for two for her size so I don't think she minds being alone currently. I would like to know what she is for sure... But if I never know I am sure that has happened to plenty of people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 31, 2017)

Occasionally if my centipedes are feeling stubborn and don't eat the cricket/roach I put in there, I take it out, chill it and give the millis the corpse... gruesome I know, but they need some protein and they don't like the fish food I give them, probably for salt reasons.

Otherwise, cucumber, zucchini, melon (any squash/melon really), and sweet corn are their favorites, next they like but don't love apple, pear, lettuce, and fig. Mushrooms and mushy fruit are taken but last 2-4 days whereas cucumber is gone within 10 hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks (Sep 1, 2017)

My millipedes eat zucchini, carrots, strawberries, raspberries, tomatoes, mushrooms, fishfood, eggshells. The next I try is pumpkin and kohlrabi. 
Fresh spinach is not available here.


----------



## mickiem (Sep 1, 2017)

LawnShrimp said:


> Occasionally if my centipedes are feeling stubborn and don't eat the cricket/roach I put in there, I take it out, chill it and give the millis the corpse... gruesome I know, but they need some protein and they don't like the fish food I give them, probably for salt reasons.
> 
> Otherwise, cucumber, zucchini, melon (any squash/melon really), and sweet corn are their favorites, next they like but don't love apple, pear, lettuce, and fig. Mushrooms and mushy fruit are taken but last 2-4 days whereas cucumber is gone within 10 hours.


Not gruesome; web of life. 

I've never tried fig but apple, corn and cucumber are at the top of the list here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andee (Sep 1, 2017)

When they don't eat a lot of supplemental foods does that mean they are pretty much getting everything they need from their substrate mix?


----------



## LawnShrimp (Sep 2, 2017)

Andee said:


> When they don't eat a lot of supplemental foods does that mean they are pretty much getting everything they need from their substrate mix?


That probably means they just don't like the treats you offer. All of my species are in deep, nutrient-rich substrate but still consume every bit of squash and fruit I place in there. Could also be the species; some species refuse to eat many treats and only enjoy, say, lettuce.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mickiem (Sep 2, 2017)

Andee said:


> When they don't eat a lot of supplemental foods does that mean they are pretty much getting everything they need from their substrate mix?


I agree with @LawnShrimp. My substrate is rich and I'm sure would be enough but I add supplements once or twice a week. Sometimes they eat it and sometimes they don't. I assume when they don't eat something that they usually do they might be molting. 

My Philippine blues especially like corn and cucumber.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andee (Sep 2, 2017)

I put in cucumber last night, no one ate it out of anyone.... hmm may be just the heat levels we have currently making everyone act weird though we are keeping them around 75-78 it's just ugh.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Sep 2, 2017)

Andee said:


> I put in cucumber last night, no one ate it out of anyone.... hmm may be just the heat levels we have currently making everyone act weird though we are keeping them around 75-78 it's just ugh.


Hmm, cucumber is a favorite of nearly all millipedes. Maybe your blues prefer other food. Try melon, corn, or apple.


----------



## SFA (Sep 3, 2017)

My AGBs SMASH dandelion greens. Which works out great, because my box turtle loves dandelions, but when I have saved greens in the fridge that inevitably get icky, the millies get them instead.


----------



## mickiem (Sep 4, 2017)

SFA said:


> My AGBs SMASH dandelion greens. Which works out great, because my box turtle loves dandelions, but when I have saved greens in the fridge that inevitably get icky, the millies get them instead.


I have some of those. 

I'm feeding dandelions tonight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andee (Sep 4, 2017)

I should try some dandelion greens, by tortoise likes it as well. All the millis seem to love some specific leaves from my tort's mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Sep 4, 2017)

mickiem said:


> I might have too much time on my hands...
> 
> About a month ago, I made a table chart and listed millipede species on the rows, i.e. Ivory, Gordos, AGB, etc.  I broke it into color morphs such as: Ivory, Ivory Ebony, _Narceus americanus_,  _Narceus americanus _'Tan' and so on.  In the columns, I listed the supplemental foods that I feed.  I am trying to feed all of the foods I listed before I repeat one; except apples and mushrooms which I feed a lot.  The day after I feed a new food, I put an uppercase 'X' when they eat the offered food, a lowercase 'x' when the eat a little but not with any gusto and a dash '-' when they don't seem to touch it.
> 
> ...


I'd be thrilled if you would send me a copy of your list!  Have you observed consistent favorites? Some of my millipedes almost never eat supplemental food. Those that do vary in what foods they'll eat with gusto, although apple, carrot and kibble are eaten most regularly.


----------

